# Cut Resistant Gloves



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Does anybody have any experience using Hexarmor gloves? We have had several hand injuries in the last few months at our plant, and I am trying to be proactive in preventing myself from being a victim.

I usually wear impact resistant mechanics style gloves, so I am looking at the Hexarmor Chrome 4025 gloves to add cut, puncture & abrasion resistance as well. I have never worn cut resistant gloves before, and have cut my finger open requiring stitches when I was still green.

Anyways, I'm just looking for any input on cut resistant gloves, or any feedback on the hexarmor chrome series of gloves.

Thanks guys!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Dawizman said:


> Does anybody have any experience using Hexarmor gloves? We have had several hand injuries in the last few months at our plant, and I am trying to be proactive in preventing myself from being a victim.
> 
> I usually wear impact resistant mechanics style gloves, so I am looking at the Hexarmor Chrome 4025 gloves to add cut, puncture & abrasion resistance as well. I have never worn cut resistant gloves before, and have cut my finger open requiring stitches when I was still green.
> 
> ...


Interesting I've never heard of those before.


----------



## pjg (Nov 11, 2008)

We have been using cut resistant glove made with dyneema fabric. They last a long time and are washable. No complaints yet. About 10 bucks per pair


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

The gloves you mentioned:
HEXARMOR CHROME 4025








...will run you about $38/pair


These Kevlar Gloves








...will run you about $3.50/pair


You decide.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

I have worn both pictured in Celtics post. Those hexarmor are the baddest ass gloves I have ever worn. Those yellow ones with the little blue dots are great also. I end up with the cheap ones cause duh they cheap


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

nolabama said:


> I end up with the cheap ones cause duh they cheap


:laughing:

Reminds of this:





...as true in 1979 as in 2012


----------



## Nick0danger (Aug 19, 2012)

Use Kevlar gloves and yes they probably saved me a couple good cuts.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Celtic said:


> The gloves you mentioned:
> HEXARMOR CHROME 4025
> 
> ...will run you about $38/pair
> ...


Price is no big deal. My boots cost around $180, my coveralls cost around $230, what's $40 to keep my hands safe? Without hands it is pretty hard to do my job.

I've seen guys wearing Kevlar gloves get cut with very little resistance. I was hoping to hear feedback about these gloves good or bad, or feedback on other types of hand protection. I don't plan on cutting myself with a knife, but these things happen. If I do my best to protect myself, I can go to work the next day and bring home a pay check.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

I watched a bunch of the propaganda videos on their website, and they look very good.

They show tests of their products vs other gloves, and the Hexarmor blows the competition out of the water.

I just ordered a pair of these. If they are bad, I'm only out an hour's salary, but if they are good, then awesome! They should be waiting for me at the warehouse Tuesday when I get back on shift. I will write up a review to let everyone know how they are.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

The deal with the price is gloves don't last long time. They wear out quick and get filthy and don't wash well. Those hex armour did last the longest of any glove I have owned tho I really liked the knuckle guards. They help out a bunch when I drag my knuckles. Lol.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

nolabama said:


> The deal with the price is gloves don't last long time. They wear out quick and get filthy and don't wash well. Those hex armour did last the longest of any glove I have owned tho I really liked the knuckle guards. They help out a bunch when I drag my knuckles. Lol.


I usually get a few months out of a pair of gloves. The knuckle guards on my current gloves come in handy when I'm reefing on a pipe wrench, and i slip and punch something more solid than my hand.


----------



## Celtic (Nov 19, 2007)

Dawizman said:


> I watched a bunch of the propaganda videos on their website, and they look very good.
> 
> They show tests of their products vs other gloves, and the Hexarmor blows the competition out of the water.



Kind of hard to dispute the self made propaganda :laughing:


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

Celtic said:


> Kind of hard to dispute the self made propaganda :laughing:


I know. I hate when companies try to compare their product to the competition. That's why I was looking for a non biased point of view.


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Ifin your lookin for unbiased info those hexarmor gloves are the best money can buy.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

nolabama said:


> Ifin your lookin for unbiased info those hexarmor gloves are the best money can buy.


Thanks! I'll put them to the test next week.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

These are about $15. I like them except that the cuffs are too tight.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

don_resqcapt19 said:


> These are about $15. I like them except that the cuffs are too tight.


I bought a pair like those and wore them at home once. I couldn't even finish the job, my hands got so sweaty. They never even made it in to my work truck.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

They look great,but I don't think I could wear them and work at the same time.Other than the everyday minor nicks, can't remember any serious cuts warranting that level of protection,but then again, I'm not working in a factory.

Here,the contractors provide our gloves.There are bags of them, in any size you need, in all the stocked material boxes we have on every job.The boxes are well-stocked by these guys:

www.lordandsons.com/

The gloves we use are "G-Tek Maxi-Flex Plus".They are thin,offer good tactile feel, and last me usually about a week.We are more than welcome to use as many pairs as we need.I may or may not have an extra pair at my house.

The shops around here are quite production-oriented.Wearing those shown in your photo would be too bulky,like wearing boxing gloves, and one would certainly be visibly and measurably slower doing most tasks.


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*these*

try these with cloth over them


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Just about what we expected of you.Goes well with your Magic Undewrwear, does it?


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*What*

Huh. I'm being serious here. He didn't say anything about electricity anyhow, but with a rubber layer and cloth he wont ground himself anyhow. Here are some nice ones butchers use 

http://www.ddgloves.com/


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*movie*

watch movie http://www.ddgloves.com/video.html


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Cletis said:


> Here are some nice ones butchers use



Again, very appropriate for you, Cletoris.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

Cletis said:


> watch movie http://www.ddgloves.com/video.html


No,but thanks for asking.


----------



## Inphase (May 5, 2012)

Those hexarmors look pretty bad ass. I've always worn leather 'rancher' type gloves, and have been pretty resistant to switching to all the fancy new ones but maybe its time to give them a shot.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I recommend these

http://www.mcrsafety.com/index.php/gloves/products/memphis_dyneema


I wear these 10 hours a day, and they last about a 2-3 months. I think they are $8-10 but my company supplies them.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Dawizman said:


> I watched a bunch of the propaganda videos on their website, and they look very good.
> 
> They show tests of their products vs other gloves, and the Hexarmor blows the competition out of the water.
> 
> I just ordered a pair of these. If they are bad, I'm only out an hour's salary, but if they are good, then awesome! They should be waiting for me at the warehouse Tuesday when I get back on shift. I will write up a review to let everyone know how they are.



What supply house did you order them from here in Canada?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

mattwright999 said:


> What supply house did you order them from here in Canada?


Acklands has them for $37.50. The catalog showed around $110


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Dawizman said:


> Acklands has them for $37.50. The catalog showed around $110


Yeah I checked their online catalog and its saying $130 for a pair! is that the price you payed on account or off the street pricing?


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

On account. I'm sure off the street price is way better than $130 though.


----------



## haltonelectrician (May 27, 2011)

Damn, have to look into that. Thanks!


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

*trust the butcher*

All of the gloves out there, and the protection they provide, are great but heres something to consider: alot of these gloves are made from kevlar or similar materials and should not be used while operating anything with a toothed blade. Your fingers will get dragged towards the shoe or table and things will be alot worse than no gloves at all . I used these kinds of gloves for years before i got into the trade.


----------



## Dawizman (Mar 10, 2012)

butcher733 said:


> All of the gloves out there, and the protection they provide, are great but heres something to consider: alot of these gloves are made from kevlar or similar materials and should not be used while operating anything with a toothed blade. Your fingers will get dragged towards the shoe or table and things will be alot worse than no gloves at all . I used these kinds of gloves for years before i got into the trade.


That's something i never considered.

I'm personally not too worried about that sort of injury. The only saws i use are a metal cutting circular saw, and a saws-all. If I'm not paying attention, then i shouldn't be operating a saw.

What I am trying to prevent are cuts from sharp edges, sharp armor in the cables we work with, and knives. Also, impact resistance is nice to have as well when you slip and punch something, or pinch your hand somewhere.


----------



## butcher733 (Aug 4, 2012)

Just a matter of what you spend time doing the most, those mentioned saws or hand work. Everthing has its pluses and minuses, maybe your work has enough handwork to justify a glove that carries an increased risk while doing other tasks. I just wanted people to know of the dangers of kevlar gloves in certain situations.


----------

